# estuvimos/estábamos hablando



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿Alguien me podría ayudar con esto, por favor?

¿El imperfecto se enfoca en la duración de la acción e indica que no se llegó a ninguna conclusión, y el indefinido se enfoca en que la conversación duró un período de tiempo específico (hasta un momento) aunque todavía se piense?

-¿Por qué no nos dicen lo que les parecio el artículo?

-Estuvimos hablando, y creímos/nos pareció que...

*.........................................*

el comienzo de la conversación el fin

Estábamos hablando, y creíamos...

<...................................>

El pensamiento va hasta el infinito en el pasado, y tal vez continúa hasta el presente. 
Después de haber hablado, si se dice lo siguiente, ¿cuál sonaría mejor?


-Pienso...
-Creo....

(reportándolo)

Estuvimos hablando y...

-Pensaba...
-Creía...

Estabamos hablando de...

-(Al leerlo) Me pareció...
-Creí...

Estuvimos hablando de...

Muchas gracias


----------



## My name's Ana

Tú lo has dicho bien: el imperfecto enfatiza la duración de la acción y que la conclusión está pendiente; el indefinido enfatiza la conclusión. Esa es la intención expresiva cuando usas uno u otro tiempo verbal. Finalmente, si has tomado una decisión puedes enfatizar dicha decisión usando el presente o el "present perfect":
"_Teníamos muchas dudas,_ así que e_stuvimos pensando en tu propuesta y llegamos a la conclusión de que no nos interesaba, de manera que hemos decidido no aceptar_"

Pero, además, usamos el imperfecto para mantener expectante al interlocutor respecto de la conclusión. La conclusión la decimos en indefinido:
"_*Estábamos* hablando del tema y entonces *nos dimos* cuenta de que nos estaba mintiendo_".
(darse cuenta = realize)
"_Estábamos hablando y creíamos que nos decía la verdad_ (imperfecto usado para mantener expectante) , _pero pronto supimos_ (indefinido que expresa la certidumbre) _que nos estaba mintiendo_ (imperfecto que expresa acción continuada), _así que ya no le creemos_ (presente que expresa la decisión)"


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Me podrías decir cuál suena mejor en este caso, por favor?

(la conversación)

-Yo creo que el tema del poema es X, porque...
-No estoy de acuerdo. Pienso que es X, porque...

(al reportarlo)

-¿Por que no nos dicen que les pareció el tema?/¿Por que no nos dicen que pensaron que era el tema?
*-Estuvimos/*estábamos* hablando del tema del poema y pensamos/nos pareció que o era X o X*

o

*Estábamos/*estuvimos* hablando del tema, pero no llegamos a ninguna conclusión*

Yo creo que las correctas son las que están en negritas, ¿es así?

Si la conversación es así, ¿cambia algo?

-Yo creo que el tema es X...
-No estoy seguro, pero pensaba que el tema era...
-Cuando lo leí, pense que era..., pero ahora no estoy totalmente seguro.

Estábamos hablando de X, y creíamos que..., pero no estábamos del todo seguro.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Sheylabsb

A mí me suena mejor "Estuvimos" en los dos casos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Me podrían corregir lo siguiente, por favor?

*1. Estuvimos hablando del tema, pero no llegamos a ninguna conclusión*

Si la conversación es así, ¿cambia algo?

-Yo creo que el tema es X...
-No estoy seguro, pero pensaba que el tema era...
-Cuando lo leí, pense que era..., pero ahora no estoy totalmente seguro.

(al reportarlo)
*2. Estábamos hablando de X, y creíamos que..., pero no estábamos del todo seguro.*

*3. Estábamos hablando de X, (cuando tuvimos que parar), pero no llegamos a ninguna conclusión*

Muchas gracias


----------



## Sheylabsb

Qué lío de conversación!!!!!!!!!!

  La frase 1 es correcta

  La frase 2  me suena mejor "Estuvimos"

  La frase 3 es correcta

  Quizá también estén bien usando la otra forma verbal pero a mí es como me suenen mejor.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Para que haya concordancia, si se usa "creíamos"  ¿no sonaría mejor usar el "estábamos"? 

*2**. Estábamos/estuvimos hablando de X, y creíamos que..., pero no estábamos del todo seguro.*

¿O no es así?
 
Gracias


----------



## flljob

Yo estoy de acuerdo con sheylabsb. Es estuvimos porque es una acción completamente realizada. Tiene un aspecto perfectivo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias 

Para que haya concordancia, si se usa "creíamos" ¿no sonaría mejor usar el "estábamos"? 

*2**. Estábamos/estuvimos hablando de X, y creíamos que..., pero no estábamos del todo seguro.*

¿O no es así?

¿Me podrías dar un ejemplo en el que se use "Estábamos hablando" sin usar "cuando"? Es decir, se se dice "*Estaba hablando/hablab* cuando/y luego *empezó *a llover" ¿no? ¿Pero tambien se puede usar "estábamos hablando" sin usar "cuando"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

En este contexto me parece que debe ser *estuvimos*. Puedes usar creíamos o creímos, pero con diferente valor aspectual.
Estuvimos hablando de *x*, en un momento creímos que la conclusión era *y,* pero no estábamos completamente seguros.

Estuvimos hablando de x, y creíamos que... (es decir, *creíamos* indica simultaneidad con *estuvimos hablando* de x), pero no estábamos completamente seguros.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Si se usa "creíamos" tambien indica que era una acción infinita en el pasado, ¿no?



> 1. Estuvimos hablando de *x*, en un momento creímos que la conclusión era *y,* pero no estábamos completamente seguros.
> 
> 2. Estuvimos hablando de x, y creíamos que... (es decir, *creíamos* indica simultaneidad con *estuvimos hablando* de x), pero no estábamos completamente seguros.


 
¿Y con estos dos parráfos la opinión puede ser la misma en el presente? Es decir, la opinión podría haber llegado hasta el presente, ¿verdad?

¿En este ejemplo concreto se puede usar "estábamos"?

Estábamos hablando de la novela. Pensábamos que estaba muy bien escrita, y había muchos detalles. Por ejemplo...Por eso, nos gustó mucho./Estábamos hablando de la novela, y pensábamos que...

Muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

Aunque es posible usar *estábamos hablando de la novela*, creo que no es el significado que le quieres dar al periodo. Si lo pones así, con un punto y seguido, da la idea de que estábamos hablando... no tiene nada que ver con lo que sigue, que es una información completamente desconectada.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## My name's Ana

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Me podrías decir cuál suena mejor en este caso, por favor?
> 
> (la conversación)
> 
> -Yo creo que el tema del poema es X, porque...
> -No estoy de acuerdo. Pienso que es X, porque...
> 
> (al reportarlo)
> 
> -¿Por que no nos dicen que les pareció el tema?/¿Por que no nos dicen que pensaron que era el del tema?
> Cualquiera de los dos serviría.
> 
> *-Estuvimos/*estábamos* hablando del tema del poema y pensamos/nos pareció que o era X o X*
> Sirve lo que está en negrita, porque se intenta expresar una conclusión final. Empezar la frase con estuvimos es tan correcta como empezarla con estábamos, lo único que cambia es la intención expresiva: si empezamos por _estuvimos_ el que escucha espera la conclusión de una acción finalizada y concluida y si la empezamos por _estábamos_ el que escucha espera más hechos o más análisis:
> -_*Estábamos* hablando del tema del poema y pensábamos que ... , pero finalmente *decidimos* no premiarlo. Mientras lo *decidíamos* *entró* el autor en la sala_.
> La continuidad de una acción se expresa con el imperfecto y suele ir introducido por un adverbio o conjunción de tiempo (mientras)
> 
> 
> *Estábamos/*estuvimos* hablando del tema, pero no llegamos a ninguna conclusión*
> 
> Yo creo que las correctas son las que están en negritas, ¿es así?
> A mí la *concordancia* que me suena bien es estuvimos>>llegamos y no estábamos>>llegamos.
> 
> Si la conversación es así, ¿cambia algo?
> 
> -Yo creo que el tema es X...
> -No estoy seguro, pero pensaba que el tema era...
> -Cuando lo leí, pense que era..., pero ahora no estoy totalmente seguro.
> Es correcto pero cada frase tiene su tiempo verbal y tienes que usar aquel a que te refieras: "_No estoy seguro, pero pienso que._.. " expresa lo que piensas en el momento de hablar. "No _estoy seguro, pero pensaba que_..." suena mal la concordancia, para hacer sonar bien esta frase hay que reforzarla algo: "_No estoy seguro, pero creo que *en aquel momento* *pensaba* que..., sin embargo, *ahora* *pienso* que_..." Naturalmente tienes que tener la intención de expresar que ahora tienes dudas de lo que pensabas en aquel momento.
> Estábamos hablando de X, y creíamos que..., pero no estábamos del todo seguro.
> Esta frase es correcta si lo que quieres expresar es que, en aquel momento, estabais en el proceso (acción continua) de hablar y pensar para llegar a una conclusión. No es fácil entender esto porque la diferencia en sentido puede ser sutil. Yo hubiera escrito esta frase si hubiera querido expresar que habíamos estado pensando suficiente tiempo pero que no  tomamos una decisión a pesar de ello, que teníamos muchas dudas. Si hubiera querido dejar claro que pensamos lo suficiente y tomamos una decisión habría puesto: "_Estuvimos hablando de x y creimos que..., así que decidimos_ ..."
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## My name's Ana

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> Para que haya concordancia, si se usa "creíamos" ¿no sonaría mejor usar el "estábamos"?
> Sí. Pero tiene que tener un sentido que lo quieras expresar así, es decir, tienes que querer expresar que los pensasteis mucho (sensación de acción contínua) y que teníais muchas dudas (no había una conclusión). Si lo que quieres expresar es que lo has pensado y has llegado a una conclusión: "_Estuvimos hablando de x y creímos que no se lo merecía_."
> 
> *2**. Estábamos/estuvimos hablando de X, y creíamos que..., pero no estábamos del todo seguro.*
> 
> ¿O no es así?
> 
> 
> Gracias


----------



## Loganlicious

> *2**. Estábamos/estuvimos hablando de X, y creíamos que..., pero no estábamos del todo seguro.*


*

Es mejor estábamos, ya que si dices "estuvimos" tendrías que poner "creímos" para que sonara bien.
*


----------



## flljob

Loganlicious said:


> Es mejor estábamos, ya que si dices "estuvimos" tendrías que poner "creímos" para que sonara bien.
> [/b][/b][/font][/color]


 Completamente en desacuerdo por lo que ya explicó Ana. Recuerda que la concordancia no es de tipo morfológico sino aspectual.

Saludos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

En este caso, sonaría mejor "estuvimos", ¿no? Porque me enfoco en la conclusión.

Estuvimos hablando de la novela. Pensábamos/Pensamos/Nos pareció que estaba muy bien escrita, y había muchos detalles. Por ejemplo...Por eso, nos gustó mucho.

Muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

Estuvimos hablando de la novela. Pensábamos/Pensamos/Nos pareció que estaba muy bien escrita, y había muchos detalles. Por ejemplo...Por eso, nos gustó mucho.

Pensábamos, en este caso, es incorrecto.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿No se podría usar "pensábamos" si uno se refiere a la duración de la conversació? ¿O se tendría que usar "pensamos" o "nos pareció" para concordar con "estuvimos hablando?

Gracias


----------



## Alvalord

Hola!

Si usas "pensábamos" da la sensación de que luego pasó algo que os hizo cambiar de opinión, no parece una acción acabada. 

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Ahora lo entiendo

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Me podrían corregir el siguiente parráfo, por favor?

Estuvimos hablando de la novela. Pensamos/Nos pareció que estaba muy bien escrita, y había muchos detalles. Por ejemplo, decía que...(Tambien pensamos que) el tema *era/fue* X, porque decía que..., y *era/fue* una novela muy interesante. Por eso, nos gustó mucho.

No estoy del todo seguro de si sería "Era" o "fue." Les agradecería mucho sus opiniones y explicaciones

Muchas gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Me podrían corregir el siguiente parráfo, por favor?

Estuvimos hablando de la novela. Pensamos/Nos pareció/creímos que estaba muy bien escrita, y (que) había muchos detalles. Por ejemplo, decía que..., lo cual era muy descriptivo. (Tambien pensamos que) el tema *era/fue* X, porque decía que..., y *era/fue* una novela muy interesante. Por eso, nos gustó mucho.

No estoy del todo seguro de si sería "Era" o "fue." Les agradecería mucho sus opiniones y explicaciones

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## flljob

Estuvimos hablando de la novela. *Nos pareció* que estaba muy bien escrita, y (que) había [yo diría *tiene*] muchos detalles. Por ejemplo, decía que..., lo cual era [yo diría *es*] muy descriptivo. (Tambien nos pareció que) el tema *era* X, porque decía que... Y [*que*] *es *una novela muy interesante. Por eso, nos gustó mucho.

1. Yo no usaría el verbo pensar y creer en un párrafo como el que propones. Me parece que esto tiene que ver con el concepto de *modo de acción*. Si dices pensamos o creímos, quiere decir que después cambiaste de opinión.
2. Si dices _era muy descriptivo_, quiere decir que ahora ya no lo es. Por eso lo puse en presente, pues aunque lo pensaste antes, ésta es una cualidad permanente de la novela (el ser descriptiva). Por la misma razón puse *tiene*, en presente.

Te sugiero que leas sobre la noción de *aspecto verbal*. Lo comparten, con algunas diferencias, las lenguas románicas (cuando menos el italiano, el español y el francés). La bibliografía es muy extensa. Te sugiero que leas el capítulo sobre el imperfecto de _Gramática para la composición_ de Whitley. Lo encuentras en Google.

Saludos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

saludos


----------

